# Flag etiquette Portsmouth



## John Gurton

I have just returned from a stay in Portsmouth. With an hour to spare at lunchtime I took a stroll into the Historic Dockyard. Whether it was a joke or not but I was horrified to see the German Auxilliary, FGS Werra flying the Union Flag upside down and at least a metre short of the cross tree. I had previously been used to correcting various Nationals as to the correct flag and how to hoist it in my job as pilot but never expected to witness this in Naval Base !


----------



## Keltic Star

John Gurton said:


> I have just returned from a stay in Portsmouth. With an hour to spare at lunchtime I took a stroll into the Historic Dockyard. Whether it was a joke or not but I was horrified to see the German Auxilliary, FGS Werra flying the Union Flag upside down and at least a metre short of the cross tree. I had previously been used to correcting various Nationals as to the correct flag and how to hoist it in my job as pilot but never expected to witness this in Naval Base !


Typical of the disdain shown by the Krauts who despite losing the war have now been allowed by the victors to rule Europe.


----------



## James_C

John Gurton said:


> I have just returned from a stay in Portsmouth. With an hour to spare at lunchtime I took a stroll into the Historic Dockyard. Whether it was a joke or not but I was horrified to see the German Auxilliary, FGS Werra flying the Union Flag upside down and at least a metre short of the cross tree. I had previously been used to correcting various Nationals as to the correct flag and how to hoist it in my job as pilot but never expected to witness this in Naval Base !


Whilst it is not a requirement for naval vessels to hoist a courtesy flag, many do. Bearing in mind how many British people are totally unaware that it is possible to fly a union flag upside down, I don't think we can really knock the foreigners for what is merely a courtesy they do not have to show.


----------



## Basil

I think, if I'd had time, I'd have presented myself, asked politely to speak to the OOW and mentioned, in kindly fashion, that it was upside down.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Basil said:


> I think, if I'd had time, I'd have presented myself, asked politely to speak to the OOW and mentioned, in kindly fashion, that it was upside down.



Well if Keltic Star is right Basil, you would be well advised to scurry past, head bowed, and do nothing that would draw attention to yourself.
Our 'Kraut' rulers might just throw you in the brig.
Pat(EEK)(EEK)


----------



## trotterdotpom

Isn't an side down flag a distress signal?

John T


----------



## reefrat

And you could have given them a severe dressing down for flying the union as the courtesy flag,,


----------



## spongebob

trotterdotpom said:


> Isn't an side down flag a distress signal?
> 
> John T


It was when I was a Boy Scout John 

Bob


----------



## 5036

reefrat said:


> And you could have given them a severe dressing down for flying the the union as the courtesy flag,,


Am I right in saying that the Union Flag may only be flown from UK Royal and Government buildings?

And of course don't confuse it with the pilot jack.


----------



## Kaiser Bill

spongebob said:


> It was when I was a Boy Scout John
> 
> Bob


 It wasn't in the rules as a distress signal when I did the collision regs. (Smoke)


----------



## Keltic Star

Pat Kennedy said:


> Well if Keltic Star is right Basil, you would be well advised to scurry past, head bowed, and do nothing that would draw attention to yourself.
> Our 'Kraut' rulers might just throw you in the brig.
> Pat(EEK)(EEK)


More appropriately, send a German flag cut into it's three stripes to the editor of Der Spiegel with a request to forward it to the Commanding officer of the offending vessel. That should get their attention.

On a serious note though, I must confess that as a second trip Cadet approaching Cristobal, I was told to hoist the courtesy ensign. I have never been so vocally and publicly reamed out before or since as when the Old Man noticed the Panamanian flag flying merrily on the yard arm instead of the Stars and Bars.


.


----------



## John Gurton

Basil said:


> I think, if I'd had time, I'd have presented myself, asked politely to speak to the OOW and mentioned, in kindly fashion, that it was upside down.


My thoughts were so at the time, though my wife would have tried to prevent me. However the security fence was in my way. I have over the years had success in Lisbon, Rouen , St Petersburg and even Sheerness.


----------



## frangio

I remember going in to Karachi on Strathconon we were passing a Pakistani Navy warship. Some of us cadets were told to dip the ensign on being commanded as we went past and to watch what happened. Never seen anyone move so fast as a couple of crewmen on board her sprinted to return the courtesy!


----------



## John Dryden

*Stopped*



John Gurton said:


> My thoughts were so at the time, though my wife would have tried to prevent me. However the security fence was in my way. I have over the years had success in Lisbon, Rouen , St Petersburg and even Sheerness.


Ahha,nice one John..good job your wife is near by to stop you leaping aboard these naval ships.(Jester)


----------



## chadburn

trotterdotpom said:


> Isn't an side down flag a distress signal?
> 
> John T


Not internationally recognised John, what would France and Norway do? Ensigns are worn not flown.


----------

